# Does anyone know of a good thyroid doctor in the TampaBay area or in Florida?



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

I am suspecting my thyroid may be the issue in my chronic depression and anxiety. I really need some help finding a great/good thyroid doctor. Please help me as I am very desparate. I hate taking antidepressants and it is not working either. Please...

Thank you for any help


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I am not from Florida, so I don't know if the below link/site will be of help to you. It list thyroid doctors in your state with patients comments who have attended that doctor.

Good Luck!

http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/florida.htm


----------

